
Show HN: Sitting too much was killing me. So I made this - ninjz
https://www.stretchminder.app/
======
ninjz
Hi Show HN,

I tend to be someone that gets hyper focused when working and I could easily
end up sitting the entire workday if it wasn't for lunch or the need to go to
the washroom. Over the years I've developed nagging pains around my neck and
shoulders and constantly felt like crap after work.

My Apple Watch told me to stand once in a while, but even when I did, I didn't
know what to do with myself and found myself sitting down again shortly after.

So I made this –– an _Active_ work break timer which guides you through
office-friendly exercises to perform on each break.

Being a hacker and entrepreneur myself, I'd be love to see how many of you
have the same problem, and find this product useful. Looking forward to your
comments and feedback.

